# GW Merchant Chemist color run



## CazDigger (Jun 7, 2010)

Here is my mini collection of GW Merchant Chemist Lockport bottles. I'm always looking for more, esp. yellow green.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 7, 2010)

Boy , those are purty. I like the end one on the left especially.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 8, 2010)

That is a _very_ nice collection Mark! I do not think I've ever seen one in that sapphire, or cornflower blue.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Super looking crude and early .Would they all be from Lockport glassworks?                                                   Joe


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice colors Mark!


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks! Joe, I think they are all either Lockport or Lancaster glassworks. I would assume mostly Lockport. I bought the blue one from John Pastor who has American Glass Gallery auctions. He and his father collect GW Merchant and he said it is only the 2nd one he has ever seen. It has a tiny crack, so he sold this one when he upgraded. I had to buy it since I didn't even know they made that color.
 Mark


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice run of Merchants.I too love the cornflower blue one.Nice collection you got going there[]


----------

